# Thunderbird: Absturz beim Versenden

## manuels

Hi,

ich habe hier das Problem, dass Thunderbird dauernd abstürzt, wenn ich auf den "Senden" klicke.

Manchmal kommt noch der Dialog, der den Status des Versendens anzeigt, meist aber selbst der nicht mehr.

Thunderbird friert dann komplett ein und macht gar nichts mehr. Auch auf stdout/stderr gibt es keine Ausgaben.

Ich nutze mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.21 mit den USE-Flags "crypt ipv6 linguas_de".

Habe letztens von irgendeiner älteren Version upgedatet, da hat es nämlich auch nicht funktioniert...

Weiß jemand voran das liegen könnte?

----------

## Jimini

Hm, ich habe mal von einem Problem gelesen, bei dem Abstürze von Thunderbird mit irgendeinem KDE-Style zusammenhingen. Ändert sich da was bei dir, wenn du da mal verschiedene Stile ausprobierst?

MfG Jimini

----------

## schachti

Du könntest es mal mit einem neuen Profil probieren, unter Firefox hat mir das schon öfter geholfen. Oder Du setzt mal strace drauf an. Hast Du mehrere smtp-Server eingetragen und kannst Du evtl. prüfen, ob das nur beim Versand über einen bestimmten Server passiert? Hast Du irgendwelche Erweiterungen installiert?

OT: Noch ein Göttinger.   :Wink: 

----------

